# Natassja in Eternal Sleep



## Atelier (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for that.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Is that "black metal"? It sounds awful...


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

That's because we are poorly educated in Hessian studies, we're missing out on something really deep I'm sure. Alas, we'll never attain that level of insight and understanding.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

This must be a joke.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

And for proof of concept: yet another metal thread where anti-metal people flock to it to say nasty things.

You guys are like the Klan!


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> And for proof of concept: yet another metal thread where anti-metal people flock to it to say nasty things.
> 
> You guys are like the Klan!


First of all, this is an open forum. Furthermore, this is a metal thread in a classical music forum. You can figure out the rest.

Secondly, I sincerelly hope you don't include me in the above generalisation (anti-metal people who say nasty things), since I've never posted anything that fits into that behavioural category. And please don't respond by claiming that my comment here is nasty. I could easily make the same comment about Beethoven's Wellington's victory, for instance.


----------



## Dedrater (Mar 2, 2009)

danae said:


> First of all, this is an open forum. Furthermore, this is a metal thread in a classical music forum. You can figure out the rest.
> 
> Secondly, I sincerelly hope you don't include me in the above generalisation (anti-metal people who say nasty things), since I've never posted anything that fits into that behavioural category. And please don't respond by claiming that my comment here is nasty. I could easily make the same comment about Beethoven's Wellington's victory, for instance.


I think that, behaviorally, you're okay, even if your logic needs some tweeking. Why, though, are many members insistent on pushing the idea that since this is a classical forum, non-classical threads are not of interest? You must be aware of the subforum you're posting in.

This is Talk Classical, guys -- _not_ Talk Jazz or Talk Indie.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Conservationist said:


> And for proof of concept: yet another metal thread where anti-metal people flock to it to say nasty things.
> 
> You guys are like the Klan!


I just came back to the forum after hour of watching TV - there are ten unread posts and all of them are from metal threads, because few boring metalheads estabilished some movement here, so I can't enjoy the forum without seeing the same discussion going over and over again in older and newest threads. That's what is happening here, pal, and don't tell me about your right to discuss anything you want, because you and others from you dark brotherhood don't discuss classical music at all, and that is, I would say, a condition that would make your metal discussion tolerable.

So even though I never was anti-metal, you guys make me disgusted. And that's another interesting thing: you're trying to preach metal music here, but all you really do is make people sick of it.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Aramis said:


> you and others from you dark brotherhood don't discuss classical music at all, and that is, I would say, a condition that would make your metal discussion tolerable.


Are you certain of that?

I'm sorry you're too clueless to write your own filter for new posts or use another way of finding new posts, or even control yourself to the point you could skip a group. But posting your angry, incoherent, illiterate replies here isn't going to help.

You can always kill yourself.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

> Are you certain of that?


Especially because I'm not the first one to tell this.



> But posting your angry, incoherent, illiterate replies here isn't going to help.


I know it won't help. There is nothing that could make ****-disturbers give up.



> You can always kill yourself.


Perhaps you should - as I mentioned before, you failed to convice anyone here about your statements. Your mission is failed, the dark lord will punish you soon...


----------



## slayericed (Jul 18, 2009)

lol this metal vs anti-metal crusade has really picked up heat...relax guys its just music 

on-topic though i do like metal i have to admit but this is not really my cup of tea. 

On the whole, no doubt musically, classical music is superior to metal. but there is still some stuff that can be enjoyed.

oh well..to each his own.


----------



## Dedrater (Mar 2, 2009)

Aramis said:


> Especially because I'm not the first one to tell this.


Confirmation bias, cognitive dissonance, conspiracy theories, non-sequiturs, inability to grasp irony, inability to craft simple analogies or metaphors, and now _argument ad populum_ can officially make its way into the enormous list of obstructions to critical thought on display here. These, when combined with a generally hostile attitude and poor grammar, make me wonder how any of you have made it through life this long, let alone graduated from college. Then again, liberal academia loves to dumb things down so that inherently inferior people incapable of understanding the above listed concepts get to feel good about themselves -- at the expense of the quality of our society, of course, because those in charge of administering the degrees are themselves incapable of understanding the consequences of individualism on an interconnected socio-political system.

I've talked about everything from Vaughan Williams and Schubert to Woody Allen to _The Pianist_ to Susan Boyle and back on these forums. From what I can tell, Conservationist has as well, but to an even greater extent. If I were your professor and you didn't cite your source in a paper with a statement like, "because you and others from you dark brotherhood don't discuss classical music at all, and that is, I would say, a condition that would make your metal discussion tolerable", you'd be in for a wake-up call: several comments in the margins and an embarrassing grade.

Why are you all stuffy neotenies with unjustified preconceptions? Your parents, if they are worth anything, should be ashamed.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey, people, lighten up a little bit. Check out my new thread in the "Musicians" sub-forum and tell me what you think. Check it out. You're gonna like it. Trust me.


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Aramis said:


> I just came back to the forum after hour of watching TV - there are ten unread posts and all of them are from metal threads, because few boring metalheads estabilished some movement here, so I can't enjoy the forum without seeing the same discussion going over and over again in older and newest threads. That's what is happening here, pal, and don't tell me about your right to discuss anything you want, because you and others from you dark brotherhood don't discuss classical music at all, and that is, I would say, a condition that would make your metal discussion tolerable.
> 
> So even though I never was anti-metal, you guys make me disgusted. And that's another interesting thing: you're trying to preach metal music here, but all you really do is make people sick of it.


I don't really enjoy this site any more either - and it's not so easy to just ignore all this antagonism going on. All this psycho-babble from two people in particular winds me up - I'll put them on my ignore list for now and see if this site becomes enjoyable again.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Dedrater said:


> I've talked about everything from Vaughan Williams and Schubert to Woody Allen to _The Pianist_ to Susan Boyle and back on these forums.


http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=198403&pp=25

Check your metal/classical posts ratio.

No, Susan Boyle is not classical composer.



> If I were your professor


I can hardly imagine you as my professor or even a professor at all.



> Your parents, if they are worth anything, should be ashamed.


I'll be ashamed for myself if there will be a good reason.

Your post is full of typical ********, stop trying to write like enlighted and eminently intelligent man - it just doens't fit you well.


----------



## Dedrater (Mar 2, 2009)

Aramis said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=198403&pp=25
> 
> Check your metal/classical posts ratio.


I'm well aware of the ratio, but until you understand the underlying causes of its bias toward the metal threads, it's just acontextual data.

Let's run through a quick hypothetical scenario. Let's pretend that, on average, I make four posts per week on a classical music forum. Because the forum is _at rest_ from my subjective vantage point and no work needs to be done, I generate minimal energy; the work that supersedes forum entropy is performed collectively, with no special attention paid to any one particular poster. This occurs for several weeks until a statistical trend can be established.

Now, let's say that about eight posters fueled by xenophobia assault another poster via the following logic:



Dedrater said:


> Logical sequence of premises and conclusion:
> 
> 1. I don't like metal.
> 
> ...


Seeing that there is now work to be done within the system, I put forth more energy and thus am no longer at rest; I have been excited, which produces a substantial amount of forum-energy.

Suddenly, my posts-per-week average changes from four to eleven. The classical posts rate _remains constant -- it does not decline -- _ while the new discussions are the culprit behind the change in average. Consequently, an abstraction is in order: my posting behavior has only changed in one type of discussion, which, because of its _appearance,_ leads people like you to err. This is analogous to a refrigerator that was already full of healthy food suddenly becoming packed out of nowhere with junk. Most people will open the fridge and say, "There's nothing but junk in here! You're an unhealthy loser." Smart people will make the abstraction subconsciously, then say, "There sure is a lot of junk in here. Who put this here? I know that this isn't typical of you. Oh, well. Looks like there's still plenty of good stuff in the back."

Finally, the change would not have happened at all if there was no work to be performed, but since snobs like pushing buttons, it must be done. Again, it takes two to tango.



> No, Susan Boyle is not classical composer.


Another literal interpretation. Is there a language barrier here or something?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Excuse me, what kind of work you're talking about? I can't see any effects of your efforts, except there are much more topics in which few people are arguing about metal + in most of them we can observe the same cycle of discussion and arguments goin all over again.

I would like to say that your 'work' is useless, but unfortunately it gets worse - it causes chaos and make people dislike each other.


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

Aramis said:


> http://www.talkclassical.com/search.php?searchid=198403&pp=25
> 
> Check your metal/classical posts ratio.


Silly, these threads make the metal posts spike through the roof.

Didn't you think of that?


----------

